# Killies Import > Planted Tanks >  Vivarium/Paludarium.

## itssg

Hi,

Is there anyone into this kind of setup?

It is hard to get the info about this kind of setup online. Mostly are in German or French. Anyone in here able to help out?

Btw, below is my 2ft and nano setup...

----------


## stormhawk

Hi Dominic, I once had a paludarium. Worked pretty well until I decided to tear it down and go for a full aquarium.

For most of the plants, as long as moisture levels are kept to a proper level most will do well. I prefer the use of _Tillandsia_ species in such tanks. Ferns and other epiphytes will also do great in such setups. Terrestrial moss can also be used to superb effects in the paludarium.

----------


## TyroneGenade

_Rivulus_ would probably be quite happy in that paludarium of yours... They only need to stay moist. Give them a puddle and they will probably breed!

tt4n

----------


## RonWill

Dominic,
I have a 48"L x 18"W x 18"H tank that has paludarium written all over it but it's still on the drawing board.

Besides 2 rather huge pieces of driftwood that has plenty of 'pockets', nooks and crannies, I was thinking of including aquatic plants that I've been growing emersed (ferns, crypts and _echinodorus_) but final plant list will depend on available budget. If it shoots sky high, I'll go with terresterial plants that don't require alot of light and care.

There will also be moss (not sure which type) that will have water fed via drip irrigation tubes, connected to a distributing 'octopus' (8-outlet distributor) and concealed pump. I might consider cork bark for background and will have killifishes, of course  :Wink:  , in the shallow water column.

As I said, everything is in planning stage but unlikely to work on it till after the Lunar New Year (it's killie breeding season now, so I already have my hands full). Will update again when I begin the project.

BTW, you've got 2 nice tanks going! (but I suggest lower resolution images for future updates... it takes a long download time for those on dial-up connection)

----------


## itssg

Hi

It is hard to get Tillandsia in Malaysia. So far i saw once only in Cameron Highland. But I am lucky to get a type of Tillandsia last year. Still trying to figure out what is the actual name of it.

Beside that, I bought 2 types of Bromeliad. Going to convert my 6ft fully planted tank into this kind of setup after cny. :P I am getting tired to maintain the planted tank. Especially 6ft. I believe this vivarium setup much more easier to maintain.

Rivulus look aggressive. What is the maximum size it can grow?

Btw Ronwill, i will resize the pic in future. So sorry about that. Btw, would you mind to post some pic of your setup? I need to learn from the expert like you...

Cheers,
Dom.

----------


## stormhawk

Ron, a good choice of mosses would be the Thuidium spp. for the "land" section and perhaps any of the usual mosses like Christmas, Taiwan or even Singapore Moss in the water section.

In other words, terrestrial moss for land, sub-aquatic mosses for the water section.

Dominic, the Tillandsia aren't native to Malaysia I think. We have a local company dealing in Tillandsia so its not too difficult to get here in Singapore. Bromeliads are good choices for a paludarium since they will do well in such humid conditions. I guess if your choices are limited, choose the easily available species that have a tendency to creep. Ferns would be good.

For Rivulus, they aren't too aggressive. Depends on the species. Smaller species like cylindraceus will max out around 2.5cm or 3cm thereabouts. Larger ones like hartii can max out at a larger size, perhaps around 7cm. I'm not too familiar with Rivulus species though. 

Perhaps a better choice would be to obtain some clown killies.  :Wink:  They're surface hugging species and would certainly love such conditions.  :Very Happy:

----------


## confusekid

Hi Dominic,
If you want to know more. You can go to Planted section in Arofanatics.com Wild ginger is the 'expert' on the subject matter.

Jack

----------


## itssg

Hi,

Thanks for the info. And yes, i am getting Philip (Wild Ginger) to teach me in this...  :Opps:

----------


## RonWill

Dominic,
These are the 2 pieces of driftwood that will form the focus point of my pending paludarium.



The flat top will be raised, in line with top of tank, and covered with a 'toupee' of moss.


These natural 'pockets' will hold emersed crypts and ferns.


Angled 45º away from the corners, seem to give the best perspective within a 4ft tank (should ideally be at least 5ft since these woods are huge!)

Have yet to pick them up as I'm revamping my setups at home. More pics when possible.

----------


## stormhawk

Ron, are you still contemplating the use of corkbark? With those two driftwoods they seem a little large. Probably a half-cut from the top making one side flat would be better. In other words they'll be placed right against the flat rear glass panel, creating a 3D effect. With cork bark placed effectively that would be a major plus point in the final design.

----------


## RonWill

Jian Yang,
I will use corkbark if it doesn't cost me an arm as it's easy to stick/staple/slot plants into these backdrop. These look more natural too but if the project proves too costly, I'll make do with an array of taller emersed plants to hide the rear glass panel.

As for placing the 'half cut' piece of wood against the rear glass, IMHO, it won't creat the effect I want (cannot be sure until they're in the tank). Besides, that triangular empty corner is where I'll be hiding the powerhead, distributing 'octopus' and whatever else that's needed (bear in mind that this is my first shot at such setups)

The 4footer has an all-acrylic hood that hold the lighting and has two 'doors' that I can lift open for feeding/maintenance but the open concept tank is more appealing. I suspect also, that once the taller piece of wood is in place, the hood won't fit properly either!

I'll keep reviewing the drawing board but only time will tell if I'm doing it right.

----------


## itssg

Hi Ron,

What type of soil/substrate are you going to use for the setup? I am using the "holland sand" which used for the planted tank for the bottom layer. Then use the garden soil on top of it for the plants. Is that ok?

Cheers,
dom

----------


## itssg

http://photobucket.com/albums/v619/itssg/Balcony/

My collection of bormeliad, tillandsia, guzmania, mountain orchids and cryp. species ready for the setup.

----------


## stormhawk

Dominic, nice collection or should I say selection of plants.  :Very Happy:  

The type of substrate used should be one that provides good drainage. The sand might work but over time it may compact and become one hardened block. Maybe a larger particle size type of gravel might work. Like Lonestar.

----------


## itssg

Hi Jian Yang,

I am using the 'holland sand' at the bottom. Then garden soil on top of it. hope my plants growing well. I was relocated the tank n rescaped the setup again. Will snap some picture and post in here.

cheers,
dom

----------


## itssg

The 2ft tank was rescaped last time. Just managed to get the small pump in there. Else my moss going to dry out. Almost all the plants in there are collected from riverside, roadside and trees.

[/img]

----------


## stormhawk

Hi Dominic,

As long as the plants seem to thrive and show no side effects, the sand substrate might work. Some of the plant farms I've been to seem to grow their plants in a fine-sand type substrate. Usually enriched with chicken manure, especially for emersed cultivation. The plants grow like weeds.  :Wink:  

Nice setup there. Just one point, the central piece of driftwood seems a little too large for the tank in my opinion. Anyway, what works for you will always be the best. Enjoy the tank.  :Wink:

----------


## itssg

Hi,

Yes. Personally i am feeling that wood is too big. May be plants not enough.  :Opps:  Looking for some air plants to hang there. Looking for some small orchids to enhance the color of the tank.

----------


## itssg

I was spent a little bit of time after lunch to pay a visit to the flower nursery near my office. I was there few days ago and bought a tillandsia and bromeliad. Again, I got a small pot of Cryptanthus and an orchid on wood. The 'makcik" * told me a funny name which I can't remember. Anyway, Just S$2 for the Cryptanthus and S$4 for the orchid. Beside that, I have some free fern which I found under the big tree. The ferns are in green and a bit of metalic blue color. The picture below shown is some other kind of orchid growing next to the fern where i found them.

*makcik=Malay language. Mean auntie.

----------


## Sugarlevi

Couldn't find an answer to this googling. So what is Holland Sand?
Being from holland, I feel quite curious.

----------


## stormhawk

Sugarlevi (mind sharing your name?),

This Holland sand is just probably a type of fine silver sand or river sand, probably originating from Holland, hence the product name. Occasionally the product may not originate from the country mentioned but may be mined elsewhere and shipped here under the brand or product name.

----------


## Sugarlevi

> Sugarlevi (mind sharing your name?), 
> 
> This Holland sand is just probably a type of fine silver sand or river sand, probably originating from Holland, hence the product name. Occasionally the product may not originate from the country mentioned but may be mined elsewhere and shipped here under the brand or product name.


It's always weird to find out that people name something after your country, while you haven't got a clue what it is, or what it is about. Thanks for clearing that partly up for me. I still don't know what it is like exactly but I thought it would be some kind of fertilizer soil, as that is often said to be used in the holland planted tanks. 

Lisette

----------


## itssg

50% done on my Paludarium. I took the 4ft tank. put on top of another 4ft x 2ft height tank as the cover. (Turn it upside down. Then cut off the front glass. Going to get arcylic as the doors.)

I will get some bog woods and plants. (cork bark for the background) And will fully setup for the top part of the tank.

----------


## itssg

Update of my paludarium. It turning out to be my ferns collection tank. All the ferns are collected from road side and somewhere near my living place.

----------


## retro_gk

WOW.......just WOW

----------


## timebomb

Nice setup, Dominic but if someone doesn't mind telling me - What's the difference between a Vivarium, Paludarium and a Terrarium? I know what's an Aquarium though  :Laughing: 

Loh K L

----------


## retro_gk

If I recall correctly,

Vivarium = any encosure for keeping organisms

Paludarium = Enclosure incorporating dry and wet habitats

Terrarium = Enclosure with primarily dry habitat

----------


## FC

Dominic,

Why do you need to enclose the plants? I mean can't the emerged part of the plants be open to the free air?

I like your setup.

----------


## RonWill

Dominic, very inspiring and looking good!

Due to time constraints and other priorities, I have yet to start on my paludarium, but what is that you have for background in the inverted tank? Sure looks like corkbark to me or did you undress a tree  :Question:   :Wink:

----------


## itssg

Loh,
I believe Rahul answered your question.

Freddy,
It is to maintain the humidity of the tank. Some of the plants can't really grow if I open to the free air. My setup causing the heat. Due to I forgotten to place a fan in there to suck out the hot air in there.

Ronnie,
Yes. That is corkbark bought from local fish shop. I was searching for it upside down. Just only a shop selling it. Haha...I am not that good to undress a tree.

----------


## Rodrigo G.

belissimo paludarium...pretty design IMHO...
...
...
...
abraços!

----------

